# Seed mix



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok guys well I was buying the premium seed mix at pets at home, even though it was twice the price of the others there- it had a great selection of seeds plus oats and wasn't too dusty.
However today I go up and no it's not there and they no longer sell - annoyingly I always decant into a tub to keep fresh so I can't reminder the darm brand.

So I read the stickies about good seed mixes. I don't have the space in my frezzer to bulk buy and make my own ( plus I would possibly have to get quality stuff shipped to the island) so I have ordered one of these recommended on the seed mix stickie on Amazon - however I won't be getting it for at least two weeks!!!
I have about a weeks worth of seeds left and my babies aren't yet touching fresh stuff, I'm trying different things and different ways all the time with them, but they are only a few weeks old.

So I'm gonna have to go back to pets at home and buy the best of the other stuff - my question is that I noticed the mix had added veg oil. Is this ok? I'm really unsure, it did seem to have a good mix of seeds and I don't want to do the trill - thanks in advance


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sharon, I would recommend you go to Haith's and order one of the seed mixes from them. 
The quality of the seed is the best I have ever had and you can choose several different sized bags that will suit you best and the seed is *so* fresh.

If you need to get a small bag to last the birds for a few days, is there not a small independent pet store near you? I find that one of my local ones is very good with fresh seed. it's nice and clean and smells great and I will buy a bag if I'm getting low while I wait on my Haith's order, if I don't order it in time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm has given you excellent advice and I do hope you will be able to order from Haiths's in the future.

If it turns out you absolutely must buy the seed from Pets at Home until you can order other, and the best seed mix available there contains vegetable oil, the small amount of oil will not hurt your budgies.*


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys much appreciated I will see if I can order x


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Well that's a super site however at £15 delivery charge I think I need to order allot to make it worthwhile, down side to living on an island !!


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Well guys i went to a local pet shop this week, it used to around the corner but moved, and I asked about their own seed mix. The lady has lots of birds herself and what a good quality mix it is, so I'm very pleased. The old pet shop I used to use didn't do so very good mix and I'm glad I tried this one. Thank you for the great advice


----------

